# How awesome is this!



## RSPcrazy (Aug 12, 2011)

I got some new baby scorpions a couple of weeks ago. I also got a new black light torch. Now look at this.Normal light.




Black light.



Isn't that just awesome!


----------



## Jesse_H (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow! Hey is that your lacey in the profile pic?


----------



## RSPcrazy (Aug 12, 2011)

Jesse_H said:


> Wow! Hey is that your lacey in the profile pic?


Yes it is, his names Snickers.


----------



## Serpentess (Aug 12, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jazzz (Aug 12, 2011)

thats so awesome! so annoyed i didnt do this when i had my scorpion...


----------



## MathewB (Aug 12, 2011)

Fuuuuaaar! That's awesome


----------



## RSPcrazy (Aug 12, 2011)

The annoying part, is the camera doesn't pickup half of the fluro color that your eye can see. Double how awesome and bright it looks in this photo and that's what it really looks like.


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 12, 2011)

thats great, now i need a scorpian, dammit!!


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Aug 12, 2011)

Thats sweet as!! My son has a few scorps and i heard about this working. Looking forward to trying it now... hopefully the SLR will pic up the colours. I'll post pics when i can...


----------



## Serpentess (Aug 12, 2011)

W4NTED said:


> Thats sweet as!! My son has a few scorps and i heard about this working. Looking forward to trying it now... hopefully the SLR will pic up the colours. I'll post pics when i can...


I'll be keeping an eye out for those pics. If this is a dulled version of the true fluorescence, I'd be interested in seeing some true-to-life photos.


----------



## Smithers (Aug 12, 2011)

Very kool, does this work on all Scorps? If so i'll give it a go on my lil fella Tomic


----------



## RSPcrazy (Aug 12, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Very kool, does this work on all Scorps? If so i'll give it a go on my lil fella Tomic


From what I'm aware, yes all scorps do.


----------



## Smithers (Aug 12, 2011)

RSPcrazy said:


> From what I'm aware, yes all scorps do.



Thanks


----------



## lisa5 (Aug 12, 2011)

I was thinking how good it was that the camera did pick up as much as it did. What type of scorpion is it?


----------



## RSPcrazy (Aug 12, 2011)

lisa5 said:


> I was thinking how good it was that the camera did pick up as much as it did. What type of scorpion is it?


It's a 2 month old rainforst scorpion. I picked up 15 of them for $2 each.


----------



## Banjo (Aug 13, 2011)

That is way cool, thanks for posting. I wonder how a black light would bring up colours on snakes?


----------



## RSPcrazy (Aug 13, 2011)

Banjo said:


> That is way cool, thanks for posting. I wonder how a black light would bring up colours on snakes?


Not very well, they just become very dark.


----------



## Jarrod_H (Aug 13, 2011)

Killah


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 14, 2011)

very cool mate thanks for sharing. I love this about scorps!!
Not to mention one of my favourite bands!


----------



## Banjo (Aug 14, 2011)

RSPcrazy said:


> Not very well, they just become very dark.


Oh well it was worth a try.


----------

